# Is there a RHD conversion for the B13?



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone knew of a RHD conversion for a B13...any kind of info will help...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well they do have rhd sentras in australia and the philippines so i assume you could buy one and ship it here.  i dunno tho.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*asdf*

hey sno..if i were to do the swap, would it be reliable for daily driving? and if so what else would i need besides dashboard, steering column,?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm not really sure. i'm guessing here: shifter, pedals, center console...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

why would u need the shifter. manual trannies are the same worldwide.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

when i first heard abbout the sunny motor...or the gti-r im not sure, it was always advirtized witht eawd tranny...and i told my cousins "im gonna make my sentra awd and its ognna run like a skyline and kill there rx-7's" Then i found out how much work i would have to do tto get a rear end and drive line in with that set-up. boy was i pissed


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

why would you want to???? as much as it would cost you could import a Silvia.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

why would i want to import a silvia over? this is a b13 forum...not s-14 or s13...and do you know how much it would cost to import one over? i know for a fact that it would not cost as much to do a rhd conv opposed to importing a s-13..


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

It would prolly cost as much as the importing costs....not the car itself. What would be the point??? I kinda (not really) see doing it to a 240 for the conversion of authentic reasons.

What would it accomplish besides being unique...and a way to get the cops attention?

A lot of performance mods for the cost...

Just my 2 cents, do whatever you want.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

u might want to contact ur local importer, that would be ur best bet because everthing u need would come together. honestly, the true importer would not tackle such a small thing unless u pretty much paid for it upfront. i dont think there is a big calling for jdm b13 here. it wouldnt hurt to ask........


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Agreed, Industries - lots of money with no performance gain whatsoever. Style points, I guess for a show car.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *why would u need the shifter. manual trannies are the same worldwide. *


i said i was guessing....


----------

